# How long should a long blank be?



## MRDucks2 (Aug 15, 2021)

A few years ago when I started selling a few blanks I ultimately decided, with input from members here, that 5-1/4” was going to be what I made a standard blank length.

In the past 2 years it seems long blanks are becoming a thing, too. I had a request for “long” blanks at 6”. I see “long” blanks being sold at 7-1/2”. I see long blanks and rods being sold from 9” to 12”.

I realize many of these are for the kit less theatre of pen making. So, what is the ideal length for a stock “long” blank?


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 16, 2021)

Mike, you heard it correctly. To make a cap & barrel from the same blank, it needs to be at least 7" long, because you lose an inch by chucking it in the headstock. And that's cutting it pretty close. If the maker wants to add a clip and finial, or even a section matching the pen material, and extra inch can't hurt. Based on past experience.


----------



## greenacres2 (Aug 16, 2021)

Even though i've never done a kitless, i usually buy 9" DiamondCast from Tim McKenzie.  I can usually cut 2 Junior pens (scary to me for diameter!!) or 3 single barrels (2 Vertex & a Sierra) from a 9"  Once you cut a 3" from a 5" blank, there's not a lot of use for the off-cut unless your name is Mark James!!
earl


----------



## MRDucks2 (Aug 16, 2021)

Chuck and Earl - Thanks for your replies. Just the kind of info I need.

Keep the feedback coming. Looks like I am in the 7-1/2 to 9” range. Wanting to be able to offer the best value for the use while minimizing molds and set-up.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 16, 2021)

MRDucks2 said:


> Chuck and Earl - Thanks for your replies. Just the kind of info I need.
> 
> Keep the feedback coming. Looks like I am in the 7-1/2 to 9” range. Wanting to be able to offer the best value for the use while minimizing molds and set-up.


You're welcome Mike. 9" feels like a good margin to me. If that's practical, and do-able.


----------



## Oliver X (Aug 16, 2021)

About 8" works for me to make a basic fountain pen. A little more wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 17, 2021)

I cast mine at about 9 inches.


----------



## TDahl (Aug 17, 2021)

I have heard many kitless pen makers say they prefer the 10" to 12" blanks because it allows them to make the sections out of the same material as the cap and body and allows enough material left over to cover any unexpected mishaps.


----------



## dogcatcher (Aug 17, 2021)

I prefer as long as possible, anything over 12".  If I need 2", I can cut off 2" and still have a plenty to use for another project.  This way I do not land up with a handful of short cutoffs.  I once landed up with 3/4x3/4x72" long zebra wood, after a bunch of pens I only had one small cutoff.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Aug 17, 2021)

Oliver X said:


> About 8" works for me to make a basic fountain pen. A little more wouldn't hurt.


Thanks, Oliver. I appreciate your input.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Aug 17, 2021)

Displaced Canadian said:


> I cast mine at about 9 inches.


Thank you, Christopher. This is falling in line with others.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Aug 17, 2021)

TDahl said:


> I have heard many kitless pen makers say they prefer the 10" to 12" blanks because it allows them to make the sections out of the same material as the cap and body and allows enough material left over to cover any unexpected mishaps.


I appreciate your input, Tim. If they have a little left over for mishaps I wonder how many pieces they end up with when things go well. More of a always better, though.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Aug 17, 2021)

dogcatcher said:


> I prefer as long as possible, anything over 12".  If I need 2", I can cut off 2" and still have a plenty to use for another project.  This way I do not land up with a handful of short cutoffs.  I once landed up with 3/4x3/4x72" long zebra wood, after a bunch of pens I only had one small cutoff.


There does become a point where it is no longer practical to cast a blank.  Machine made blanks and extrusions as well as wooden blanks are easier to do at any length, but then become impractical to ship to someone. I do appreciate your perspective.


----------

